# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC 3D printer problems...

## Carlos Adrian Garcia

Hi all:

I new in the group and I write from Buenos Aires, Argentina. One month ago I bought in USA an CTC 3D Priner dual extruder. Until today I could not to print anyting with good quality. I print fron a iMac using Cura, Autodesk Studio Print and Makerbot Print. If not the nozzle is blocked, the PLA blocks the hotend. I can´t finish to print piece or models. I tryed with many settings but until today I could not print nothing. I am very disappointed with this printer. I attache some examples. Any help will be welcome.

Regards

----------


## Roberts_Clif

To draw any conclusions would need some more information
What is the Print Temperature, Nozzle and Bed Temps

What is the Print Speed
What is the layer height
Do you have a part cooling fan directed at the Printed part and not the nozzle itself.


By what I see you could be printing too fast, though the temperature is hard to tell

----------


## Carlos Adrian Garcia

> To draw any conclusions would need some more information
> What is the Print Temperature, Nozzle and Bed Temps
> 
> What is the Print Speed
> What is the layer height
> Do you have a part cooling fan directed at the Printed part and not the nozzle itself.
> 
> 
> By what I see you could be printing too fast, though the temperature is hard to tell without


Thank you Cliff for your help. I enclose to window caputre with speed use it and layer. The machine print extrude use a cooling fan
as I show you here.

Captura de pantalla 2018-04-25 a las 9.02.07 PM.jpgprint head.jpgCaptura de pantalla 2018-04-25 a las 9.01.59 PM.jpg

----------


## Carlos Adrian Garcia

Captura de pantalla 2018-04-25 a las 9.01.59 PM.jpgCliff could you see the attachmCaptura de pantalla 2018-04-25 a las 9.02.07 PM.jpgents replying your questions?

----------


## Roberts_Clif

They appear to be a little larger than a postage stamp - I cannot read them.

----------


## noiseboy72

So, from the pictures of the prints, you do not have good bed adhesion. Check the head gap is correct - it looks like it needs reducing a little and slow down the printing speed by 50%.

You don't need and don't appear to have a cooling fan. The fans on the extruder are there to cool the extruder motor and reduce heat creep up from the hot end.

Filament may not be of the best quality. If it has too more moisture, you will get the spitting. Keep it dry at and a stable room temperature.

----------


## Thedeonhanvien

Do you have a part cooling fan directed at the Printed day part and not the nozzle itself.

By what I see you could be printing too fast, though the temperature is hard to tell

----------


## curious aardvark

you need this: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:537918

And bigger pictures would be good :-)

----------

